
Release yarn v2 under a different name - tnorthcutt
https://github.com/yarnpkg/berry/issues/766
======
jitl
If Yarn 2 is going to break most things, I’d rather just move to Deno, which
uses full URLs for importing modules.

------
orf
Can anyone elaborate on why yarn v2 won't work with "many projects in the
ecosystem"?

~~~
acemarke
Looks like it's primarily because it turns on the "PnP" feature by default,
which keeps packages cached in compressed files instead of extracting them
into `node_modules`. Most tools rely on files being on disk in `node_modules`.

